# Short Tone Poem "Titanic" Op. 5



## vesteel (Feb 3, 2018)

I just wanted to share the old work of mine that I composed 2 years ago. It (obviously) tells the story of the Titanic. Not perfect (I revised it many times) but I think it's good. I want some feedback pls

Score: https://musescore.com/vesteel/titanic-symphonic-poem
Video:


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

I like it! Hopeful and exuberant at the beginning, much darker and more turbulent later on and then poignant right at the end. Good job!


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

enjoyable work, although id've preferred a darker ending.


----------

